# How about those Patriots?!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahooooo!!!! I half follow football. But I became enamored of my home town team during the Snow bowl a few years back when Brady took the reigns from Bledsoe- that was such a beautiful game to watch and the commeraderie was so amazing to watch- I became a fan right then and there. But last nights game was a nail-biter. Go all the way PATS!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, I am *not* a Patriot fan (I am a Jets fan). But I will say congratulations on a great season. Brady is a terrific QB and they are a very cohesive team. I also have to give the Giants credit for keeping them on the run.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup-- those giants were out for blood!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I want some of what the Giants had yesterday to play like that. :biggrin1:
I just hope they save some of it for the playoffs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It was indeed a very enjoyable game!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*16-0 Baby*

What a game, gosh my heart was racing before it started. The Giants did give us a good run, I kept talking myself into the fact that a loss before the playoffs would be ok but then they did it again. Wahooo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That really was a GREAT game! I don't really have a football team I root for, but if I were to pick one it would definitely be the Patriots. I might not agree with all the coach's decisions, but I do think they are a very good team. The Giants played really really well too last night. I love close games... they are so much better to watch than blow outs.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Um I do not know what say........mmmm...*GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

SORRY MEGAN


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Missy. Hate to say it I was rooting for the Giants. And I am a PA girl, Eagles first and Steelers second. 

But it was a good game. We were flipping back and forth between that and Penn State. It was making me uke:

I brought up how scruffy the Patriots look and my husband commented that they are real football players because they don't care how they look. (He is a PA fan too) Maybe that explains why they play so well. Too many others are girly boys. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That's OK Rita- not everyone has to love the Pats. it helps to be from New England. Now if you said you didn't care for my boys jasper and cash -- we have an issue.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Can you believe the Jets are winning. Oh well, too little, too late. Being a Jets fan is like being a bridesmaid one time too many. :frusty:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*COLTS ARE THE WHAT?????????????????????
SUPER BOWL CHAMPION 2007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE YA LEEANN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1: *
ALL IN GOOD FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That was a great game to watch! I like the Pats...but I LOVE the Eagles! lol
Actually, I won off the Giants because of the points...13!?! come on! but I really did want the Pats to win. Just don't anyone say anything to Melissa about You-Know-Who! Ever since TO went down, the whole teams been baaad.

Beverly


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> That was a great game to watch! I like the Ever since TO went down, the whole teams been baaad.
> 
> Beverly


ound:
I am with you on that one. If someone could just glue his mouth shut he could actually be a good player. I am just glad he is someone else's problem. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan I love you too..

Beverly congrats on winning on the spread, it's always good when you win yourself.

I want to wish everyone good luck in the playoffs, don't tell DH but it scares me going into the playoffs 16-0, whomever we play is going to have it out for us bad. But this is the time of year I love football the most, every team is playing their hardest.


----------

